# Universe <- show Thread



## Opi3 (10. Feb 2012)

Hallo, ich hatte in letzter Zeit wenig Zeit zum Programmieren.
Aber jetzt habe ich mich noch mal rangesetzt, mein Javabuch zu Ende gelesen und was programmiert:
Mein erstes richtiges Spiel:
Über Anregungen,
Bug-Meldungen,
(konstruktive) Kritik,
usw.
würd ich mich freuen.



Spoiler: Bilder






















Hier der Download link: Universe

Viel Spaß,
Opi3


Exception in der Fps berechnung gefixed


----------



## Fu3L (10. Feb 2012)

Es gefällt mir von der Optik gut und es funktioniert auch alles soweit.
Allerdings hatte ich es beim dritten Level einmal nach dem Bestehen des zweiten Levels und beim Neustarten, dass die Gegner sich nicht bewegten. Das war aber nicht reproduzierbar.

Die "Achievments" (das Achievement) mit den neuen Bluteffekten ist ein netter Zusatz^^

Edit: Jetzt hatten die Bälle im ersten Level mal keine Geschwindigkeit und es ist dabei auch nicht möglich Bälle zu platzieren. Das Menü bleibt aber nutzbar.


----------



## Opi3 (10. Feb 2012)

unter: C:\Users\XXX\.cjgCode\universe\log werden die Stack traces gespeichert, steht da irgendetwas? Ich habe das nähmlich noch nie gehabt.

@"Achievments" es gibt noch mehr


----------



## Fu3L (10. Feb 2012)

Das error file is leer, habs aber mal über die konsole gestartet:

ArithmeticException: /by Zero... Einmal beim Wählen des Blutes in Zeile 151 des Auswählers

Und das was ich eigentlich beobachtet hatte:
Ebenfalls by Zero in BoardPanel 149 (fps), ausgelöst in BoardPanel 112 (run)


----------



## Opi3 (10. Feb 2012)

Ok

Vielen Dank, der Fehler ist mir nie aufgefallen.
Edit:
Ah, anscheinend beides mal ein Fehler beim berechnen der fps.
Müsste jetzt behoben sein, die neue Version ist oben im Post verlinkt


----------



## Helgon (11. Feb 2012)

Wirkt echt cool das Spiel (etwas dunkel, schlechter Kontrast), aber...

Ich check das Spiel nicht ganz 

erstmal 3min gebraucht um zu merken das ich die Maus gedrückt halten kann.. dann dacht ich es geht darum Einfach prozentual Fläche zu bedecken.. im ersten Level gings.. im 2ten hab ich immer verloren und ka warum. (nix berührt!)

Erklär doch mal grad bitte das Spielprinzip


----------



## Fu3L (11. Feb 2012)

Du musst mit 'ner begrenzten Anzahl an Kugeln einen gewissen Porzentsatz bedecken. Das wird wegen der Gegner aber bei 45% schon fast unmöglich (und ich habs recht oft probiert^^ )

Du kannst auch später noch andere Designs wählen (das graue war mir persönlich aber zu hell. Ich mag das Blaue... Vllt stark unterschiedliche Helligkeitseinstellungen?)


----------



## Helgon (11. Feb 2012)

Dann buggt das bei mir, weil ich bin immer überm Prozentsatz und nix passiert.. wenn ich dann die letzte Kugel verbrauche ist game over

edit: ich seh grad, ich gewinn nur wenn ich auf 100% komme

100%/30% benötigten: D


----------



## Opi3 (11. Feb 2012)

Ok, das mit den Farben kann ich schlecht beurteilen, mein Monitor ist in Hinsicht farbdarstellung sehr eigen 

@ im 2ten hab ich immer verloren und ka warum. (nix berührt!): Eventuell Bälle alle? Die Anleitung muss wohl noch folgen 

@ 45% schon fast unmöglich:
Oh, da ist mir wohl beim vielen Testen so ein bisschen das Gefühl für die Balance abhanden gekommen 

@ 100%/30% benötigten:
Du musst 30% der gesamt Fläche füllen.
Von diesen 30% hast du 100% gefüllt.

Vielen Dank fürs testen. Ich versuch die Forschläge mit dem Kontrast umzusetzen, die Level Leichter zu machen und eine Anleitung hinzu zu fügen.

Opi3


----------



## Apo (11. Feb 2012)

Cooles kleines Spiel.

Für 5 Minuten Zeitvertreib ist es echt zu gebrauchen. =)

Aber wie die anderen schon sagten, der Kontrast ist sehr ähh arm und klein. Ich finde es schwer zu erkennen, was dort steht. 
Ich persönlich denke, trotz des minimalistischen Spielprinzips, könnte es durch die richtigen Grafiken länger Spaß machen. Ich denke da, ähnlich wie beim Film Bolt, an einen Hamster in so einer Luftblase und wenn du die Maustaste länger hälst, dann pustet er um die Wette. Die schon vorhandenen sind kleine andere Hamster. Nur als Idee. =)
Auch könnte es unterschiedliche "Gegner" geben. Welche die bei Berührungen mit den neu erstellten Kugeln immer kleiner werden. Vielleicht Gegner, die die eigenen Kugeln zum Platzen bringen können, wenn sie oft genug gegen geflogen sind -> sodass etwas Stressfaktor mit reinkommt. usw gibt noch viele Ideen. =)

Fehler(?) den ich gefunden habe, du kannst beim "Aufpusten", deine eigenen Bälle kollidieren und es passiert erst viel zu spät etwas. Ich denke, dass sollte nicht so sein. Aber ok kann mich irren. =)


----------



## Empire Phoenix (12. Feb 2012)

Hi nice macht für einige Minuten gut spass, zwei sachen sind mir aufgefallen

Habe von level 1 bis 4 durchgespielt, diese ist ejdoch nciht gestartet, einmal back ins hauptmenu und auf play und es ging,

die anzeige wieviel prozent ich brache scheint ab und zu nicht zu stimmen, habe deutlich mehr als benötigt und verliere trotzdem 

(Als contrast würde ich einfach schwarz weiß vorschlagen, das blau ist auf die dauer etwas befremdlich .)


----------



## Opi3 (12. Feb 2012)

Editieren
@Apo
vielen dank führ die Verbesserungvorschläge,
aber ich denke, dass das Spiel von den Grafiken so simple bleiben sollte, Hamster passen da irgendwie (finde ich) nicht rein.
Die Verschidenen Ballgegner hingegen wären eine Überlegung wert.
Und zum Fehler: Der ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, ich benutze für die Kollisionserkennung beim 'Aufpusten' einfach einen Box2d Sensor, eventuell mach ich das ganze aber manuel wenn ich den Fehler nicht finden sollte. Was ich aber nicht so schön fände.



> die anzeige wieviel prozent ich brache scheint ab und zu nicht zu stimmen, habe deutlich mehr als benötigt und verliere trotzdem


Eventuell sollte ich hinzu schreiben das man 100% von n% benötigt 
Wie gesagt, eine Anleitung muss mit rein.

Opi3


----------



## Helgon (12. Feb 2012)

Mach doch ne CircleCollision?

Center Gegner Kugel - Center Aufblasende Kugel

Distanz dazwischen und gucken ob die Radien(Radius Plural?)  größer oder kleiner sind


----------



## Marco13 (12. Feb 2012)

Radien, auf englisch auch Radii.

Manchmal nachdem ein Level geschafft ist kleben alle Kugeln oben Links bei 0,0 und bewegen sich nicht mehr. Nix im error log. Ansonsten ganz nett.


----------



## Opi3 (12. Feb 2012)

Editieren
Uff, das Ding scheint noch ganzschön verbuggt zu sein.
Ich bedanke mich führ alle Kritik und verbesserung Vorschläge.
Aber ich denke es wird nie eine Version 3 rauskommen.
Den:
Ist das Spielprizip sehr minimalistisch, da das ganze als übung gedacht war.
Ist der Code scheinbar ganz schön verbuggt.
Muss ich zugeben, das mir persönlich das Spiel gar keinen Spaß macht 

Aber man lernt immer etwas, auch wenn es nur ist, die Javadocs zu pflegen :autsch:

Vielen dank an alle. In meinem nächsten Project werden all diese punkte schon nicht mehr zu beanstanden sein 

Opi3?


----------

